# gun registration



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

my father owns quite a few handguns all registered to him, can I use, carry and have in my possession these handguns legally . do they have to be registered by me? WE are under the impression they are registered so I don't have to re register them he owns them and lets me use them. are we wrong are we missing something? we live in PA and both hold concealed carry permits.
Bob


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My suggestion.... don't seek legal advice that can land you in jail on an internet forum...

Contact your local PD or Sheriff. They'll point your head.

Jeff


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

http://www.nraila.org/statelawpdfs/PASL.pdf


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Good link unpecador. So that's what I thought, mrsnipy's guns are probably not actually registered, nor do they need to be.

I don't get this gun registration I hear about on TV and movies all the time. Handguns don't have to be registered in California, so it would surprise me if there is anywhere that requires it. I guess people tend to think that if they legally purchased the gun it is registered.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Good link unpecador. So that's what I thought, mrsnipy's guns are probably not actually registered, nor do they need to be.
> 
> I don't get this gun registration I hear about on TV and movies all the time. Handguns don't have to be registered in California, so it would surprise me if there is anywhere that requires it. I guess people tend to think that if they legally purchased the gun it is registered.


Michigan requires registration. Well, right now it's a "safety inspection" that consists of the popo taking the serial number and important attributes about the gun...:roll:

But as of January of next year it'll be full blown, legalized registration.


----------

